# Reel to Balance out NRX



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tibor Everglade


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Tibor Everglade


Agree


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't say favorite, I didn't really try anything else.. I'm really happy with this set up and they look good together... It's covered me for everything from small reds to this guy...


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

Limp Shrimp said:


> View attachment 51920
> 
> 
> I can't say favorite, I didn't really try anything else.. I'm really happy with this set up and they look good together... It's covered me for everything from small reds to this guy...


Is that a Signature 7/8?


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes sir..


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Tibor Everglade





Stevie said:


> Agree


Thanks Guys,

The Everglades was at the top of my list. I have an old florida No. 55 I have tested with that weighs the same ~8.5 oz and it balances out perfectly. Going to move the CCF-2 6/8 I have on it now to my CrossCurrent Pro 1 7 weight I am thinking.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

The tibor stuff is just too heavy- designed a long time ago when rods were heavy as well. Nautilus nvg or nautilus xl max. The rods come alive when you free them up of all that extra weight.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I’m old school, but I find super light reels take my cast off track. There’s even a school of thought that going heavier balances the rod in a way that it’s easier to hold the rod all day..


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

MSG said:


> The tibor stuff is just too heavy- designed a long time ago when rods were heavy as well. Nautilus nvg or nautilus xl max. The rods come alive when you free them up of all that extra weight.


*lol*

The Tibor Everglade weighs ~8.9 ounces versus the Nautilus NVG 8/9 at 7.2 ounces.

The concept of less than 2 ounces amounting to "all that extra weight" is laughable.

If you want fancy colored reels to match the banana hammock you wear on South Beach then by all means go the Nautilus route. 

If you want a timeless 8wt combo that has no upgrade path, just hang the Tibor on the NRX, be done with it, and plan to hand it down to your grandson when you teach him to throw fly one day.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Stevie said:


> I’m old school, but I find super light reels take my cast off track. There’s even a school of thought that going heavier balances the rod in a way that it’s easier to hold the rod all day..


Maybe a few ounces helps if you are blind casting all day. I am not a fan of blind casting.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Hatch 7plus but thats because i have one
Its all preference and what the “cool” kids use isnt always whats best for you just fish it and get to know your combo


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Rookiemistake said:


> Hatch 7plus but thats because i have one
> Its all preference and what the “cool” kids use isnt always whats best for you just fish it and get to know your combo


I agree with the Hatch 7, but it's all preference.


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

I cast an 8Wt NRX Pro 1 when fishing home waters. I sold my Everglades years ago. I decided I didn’t want to put up with that weight for a reel with less than a 4 inch diameter. Every ounce counts when you travel. I am looking at the Lamson Cobalt 8 because it will go under water sometimes and it is very lite.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Having gone through the same debate and also had Abel anď Islander on my list, I went with the Nautilus NVG 89 - weight on rod, backing, drying and ease of palming. I like the open spool for cleaning and drying after I soak the reel.

Now, I would and do use a Daniellson, but still use the NVG

https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2017/05/25/fly-fishing-reels-imho-post-4/


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Galvans are great for the $, fairly light, & after several years seem to hold up well. Probably not on most folks short list though.


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

Stevie said:


> I’m old school, but I find super light reels take my cast off track. There’s even a school of thought that going heavier balances the rod in a way that it’s easier to hold the rod all day..


I just experienced this myself - I had my Old Florida No. 55 @ 8.5 oz (Very close to weight of an Everglades) on my CrossCurrent Pro 1 7 weight. I have been throwing this combo for a while and was considering going to a lighter reel. Tried my buddy's Nautilus X-Frame on it and it made the rod much more tip heavy, and even though the overall weight was less it felt like it took more effort to cast. I do believe balance is very important. In my experience the CrossCurrent likes the heavier reel, but was curious if the same was true for the NRX.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

I run a Nautilus CCFX2 6-8 on all my NRX's and feel they balance well on both a 1pc and 4pc.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Lighter is always better with the exception of poling skiffs. If you use latest technology fly rods, put light weight reels on them. Tibors were good for the fly rods in the time they were designed and included glass rods. The new Ross Evolution R salt or lighter versions are good for the modern fly rod. Even old school Abel's and NVG's are light. The Abel 7 works well on the NRX 8. The Everglades is too heavy for all day use on 8wt rods like the NRX, Meridian, Sage X, and Asquith but would be better on the 10wt versions of those fly rods.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> The Everglades is too heavy for all day use on 8wt rods


The difference between the everglades and the reels you suggested is about 1 ounce. 

www.planetfitness.com for a gym in your area.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

It’s a NRX whatever you put on it will feel good. Personal preference really. I always thought I preferred lighter reels and would never use heavy reels. Well last April I was in keys with my buddy who runs all one piece nrx with older Abel supers and they felt fine to me.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

@crboggs nailed it. Plus, if you're into the latest greatest Prostaff du jour then you should have noticed that Nautilus is out. Mako reels.. So hot right now. 


On a more serious note.. Old school Tibor guy for life, But I actually prefer a heavier reel even on the current generations of high speed rods.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have both the NVG and Everglades and have had both on my NRX 8W's. Both great. Can't really go wrong either way. NRX is a little lighter I guess. doubt you will notice.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

This just shows that there is really no such thing as rod balance., as Some people like heavy some people like lite - it's all personal opinion. Actually - on a 9 weight my favorite reel is the XL Max at under 5 ounces. Actually, I sometimes re line it and love it on my 10 wt asquith. The lighter, the better- to me at least.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Balance is worthy of consideration for 2 have spey rods, long rods, when you constantly swinging a fly off one hand (after the cast).

The fixation - especially with trout rods / reels - on light reels is IMHO is about product refresh and marketing than real reel improvement.

I maintain a very heavy reel can mask the feel of a rod loading, when you are casting. When is a reel too heavy? Dependent on rod and user, and the only way to know is too cast yourself.

Otherwise, I would be using my Nautilus 12S that I use on my 15' 9wt also on my 3wt fiberglass and sell my Hardy Princess.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

tunataker said:


> I cast an 8Wt NRX Pro 1 when fishing home waters. I sold my Everglades years ago. I decided I didn’t want to put up with that weight for a reel with less than a 4 inch diameter. Every ounce counts when you travel. I am looking at the Lawson Cobalt 8* because it will go under water sometimes* and it is very lite.


Why?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Maybe a few ounces helps if you are blind casting all day. I am not a fan of blind casting.


Yeah please don't blind cast. We wouldn't want you to over-work yourself. Besides, that'll leave more fish out there for me!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Why?


For those sweet Instagram photos where they hold the fish with both hands and let the reel fall in the water.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a hatch 7+ on my 1 piece, seems pretty balanced to me


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Doesn't the preferred balance depend ones casting style?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> Doesn't the preferred balance depend ones casting style?


Yes! Depending on the rod, the line weight and casting style and what you require out of your over-all cast to perform the job. I wouldn't go into it tonight, but the need or lack thereof of weight can depend on many variables. I've seen rod dynamics change by simply going to lighter or heavier reels and just because the reel is heavier, doesn't mean it can't feel lighter on the swing, because it can, depending on the rod and lines used. Vise versa on very light reels, where it can make a certain rod feel heavy on the swing, or vise versa. Also as brokeoff mentioned, if you are tip casting or full flexing your rod throughout the casting stroke.

So balance doesn't always mean how the reel physically balances the rod out with one finger where you hold the handle, either. Just food for thought. 

In the end, except for the extremely rare case that Limp Shrimp had with that bigger size tarpon, he knew he should have never thrown with his 8wt (), in the end, does it really matter what reel the guy uses for his inshore 8wt? Nah! I think what the OP really wants to know is what reel weight will feel easier to throw on his NRX-1-8wt. To really answer that is, what are you casting to? WHat is your normal distance and conditions in which you are most fishing with it? To what species and where? What lines are you using on it? How long have you been casting in saltwater and do you mostly tip cast the rod or try to load the rod down deeper into the blank when you are loading the rod? Are you breaking your wrist at the end of each casting stroke, or not? Are you doing pick up and lay down / water hauling type cast? This answers will better answer if it would be better to go slightly heavier on the reel or lighter on the reel.

You people who wine about the weight of an 8wt reel really haven't been fly casting that long and maybe you should re-evaluate how you cast. Without looking at your cast, it tells me your elbows are too high and Lefty himself would brow beat you into submission if he was still kickin!!  

Ted Haas


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Why?


I try to stay dry but I still go in the water sometimes when fishing the beach.
My reel also gets wet when laying on the cockpit of the kayak.


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Yes! Depending on the rod, the line weight and casting style and what you require out of your over-all cast to perform the job. I wouldn't go into it tonight, but the need or lack thereof of weight can depend on many variables. I've seen rod dynamics change by simply going to lighter or heavier reels and just because the reel is heavier, doesn't mean it can't feel lighter on the swing, because it can, depending on the rod and lines used. Vise versa on very light reels, where it can make a certain rod feel heavy on the swing, or vise versa. Also as brokeoff mentioned, if you are tip casting or full flexing your rod throughout the casting stroke.
> 
> So balance doesn't always mean how the reel physically balances the rod out with one finger where you hold the handle, either. Just food for thought.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Ted - Locally here in the IRL / Mosquito Lagoon area, I rarely use my NRX for redfish/drum/trout unless its really windy, my CC 1 piece 7 I use for that - amazing rod for quick shots. Absolutely love it. I use the NRX for windy days, or anything involving Tarpon / Snook, especially around structure, or if I'm trying to cast really far. Most shots 30-70 feet with Rio Flats Pro currently spooled, also use SA Saltwater Mastery. I have been saltwater fly fishing since I was a kid, starting around 9 years old and up to maybe 15 years old - then I took a break from fishing to race motocross, and I Have been back in the game for the past 3 years fishing consistently. I tend to "Tip Cast" at closer distances and notice I try to load more fully on longer casts. Not sure on the breaking my wrist thing - I will have to have someone watch me for that one. Also, yes I do a decent amount of water hauling / pick up lay down casts.

I think I may have answered my own question in that it felt better to me in that instance with a heavier reel. My issue with the X-Frame or other really light reels is that if you are actually fishing with line hanging out the end of your rod tip, it makes the rod tip heavy and actually becomes more of a strain just to hold up all day, forcing you to use your wrist muscles to counteract the heavy tip. This obviously affects how the cast feels as well. Maybe I Just need to spend more time throwing them...

I think if money were no issue I would go with a Tibor Signature 7-8.

Short list:

Tibor Signature 7-8
Tibor Everglades
Galvan T8
Nautilus CCF2


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

nehlz said:


> Thanks for the input Ted -
> 
> *I think I may have answered my own question in that it felt better to me in that instance with a heavier reel.*


Yes, you answered your own question!


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

nehlz said:


> My issue with the X-Frame or other really light reels is that if you are actually fishing with line hanging out the end of your rod tip, it makes the rod tip heavy and actually becomes more of a strain just to hold up all day, forcing you to use your wrist muscles to counteract the heavy tip.


I agree 100%. Even on my lightest rod (Meridian) I like a heavier reel to "balance" the rod, I want to feel like the weight is near my hand rather than feeling tip heavy.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Hatch 7. I tried a Ross Evolution LT on it thinking to go as light weight as I could (with what I had). It didnt feel right. Hatch reel was perfect. Ive tried a few other reels as well but prefer the somewhat heavier Hatch.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

Light weight reel at the butt of the rod = felt weight being at the tip of the rod. Just get an Everglades. Anyone saying they are too heavy pays too much attention to the instagram stars and has no idea what they are talking about. They are simple and they work.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Backwater said:


> In the end, except for the extremely rare case that Limp Shrimp had with that bigger size tarpon, he knew he should have never thrown with his 8wt (), in the end, does it really matter what reel the guy uses for his inshore 8wt?
> 
> Ted Haas


When I travel down to the keys, I can't get the right fish I'm looking for to show up when I have the right rod in my hand.. I also can't stop casting at fish I shouldn't..


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> You people who wine about the weight of an 8wt reel really haven't been fly casting that long and maybe you re-evaluate how you cast. Without looking at your cast, it tells me your elbows are too high and Lefty himself would brow beat you into submission if he was still kickin!!


There it is in a nutshell!
Just buy the reel that you like the looks of and that you can justify the price of, it’ll be fine.
JC


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

If it makes you feel any better, I just put an Everglades on an 8 wt Exocett.

Seems fine so far.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

crboggs said:


> *lol*
> 
> The Tibor Everglade weighs ~8.9 ounces versus the Nautilus NVG 8/9 at 7.2 ounces.
> 
> ...


A: I have a Old Florida #4 on my 8wt.
B: My swimwear choices are none of your business!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Buy what you like- no one is changing anyone's views here. Some like light- some like heavier. I just wish all reel manufacturers went to even larger diameters for more line pick up and less line coiling.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

MSG said:


> I just wish all reel manufacturers went to even larger diameters for more line pick up and less line coiling.


Agreed. As much as I love the Tibor classics the 3.75" Everglades weighs about the same as a Nautilus CCFX2 8/10 which is a 4.5" reel. The Riptide weighs about the same as my 5" Silver Kings! I buy lightweight reels because I prefer the quicker pickup of larger diameter spools, not because I care about an ounce of weight here or there. 

I use Bauer RX6's on my #8 and #9 rods. At 4.25" and about the same weight as an Everglades, I think they're a perfect match for those size rods.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Light weight, large diameter spools are easy on the line and much better for pulling on fish. I have seen young, strong guys casting form wilt at the end of a long windy day of sight casting.


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks all, ended up going with a Tibor signature 7/8. Balances out perfect.


----------

